# 4th quarter nation wide modernization



## Vince (Oct 26, 2019)

Well here we are folks. Those of you that were a pilot store last year know what a scrambled mess this idea is. Eliminating overnight and back room/POG teams has proven to fail ESPECIALLY during 4th quarter where the freight and pulls are unforgiving. Let’s share how everyone’s experiences are now that modernization is in full effect and let us document Cornell’s ignorance and eventual collapse of the company we use to love. (Feel free to post pictures, do calculations of sales loses and bring up any other flaws with this process) the other form was getting redundant. Let’s start fresh now that we are all apparently “on board”


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 26, 2019)

In before the NPCs finger-wag about how Modernization is curing cancer, ending war and putting people on Mars and we're all just a bunch of bitter neanderthals.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 26, 2019)

Modernization has made our store better. We got rid of a lot of dead weight and as a result are more agile , informed, efficient and effective.
I would like to personally thank the architect of modernization. Thank you.


----------



## jenna (Oct 26, 2019)

*I* will be ok.  I just need the hours.

Rest of the store?  Probably not, but will muddle through.

Most of the people are so new to the store and/or to the role, they have no idea what's coming.  or they just don't give a fuck, and will ride it out.

I think I feel the *most* sorry for SFS.  They have to deal with all the mess - everywhere (except my area) - everyday.

: knocks wood :


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 26, 2019)

Vince said:


> Well here we are folks. Those of you that were a pilot store last year know what a scrambled mess this idea is. Eliminating overnight and back room/POG teams has proven to fail ESPECIALLY during 4th quarter where the freight and pulls are unforgiving. Let’s share how everyone’s experiences are now that modernization is in full effect and let us document Cornell’s ignorance and eventual collapse of the company we use to love. (Feel free to post pictures, do calculations of sales loses and bring up any other flaws with this process) the other form was getting redundant. Let’s start fresh now that we are all apparently “on board”


The pog team is NOT eliminated.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 26, 2019)

I am a "style consultant" gag me. I own shoes and I have no problem, other than, for me, I work more hours than I want to. We recently fired another consultant, and another decided to go back to school. Myself and 1 other consultant does everything in their area. No one else does. None of them work with any urgency and they won't be given hours until they do. Consequently, the 2 style tls try to do it. It's not working. A couple of the seasonals seem to have their shit together but are new and don't really own an area. Softlines has been modernized a lot longer than hardlines, in my store. We don't have our shit together and hardlines is worse. They have been activating pricing for weeks. I feel the gm tls are not holding their tms accountable. It is getting better as a few slugs saw the writing on the wall and left. I know my SD is on it and won't let our store fail so I have hope. Personally I want less hours but I do what I have to do to get it done and get the hours to do it. I am not a slug, lol.


----------



## jenna (Oct 26, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> The pog team is NOT eliminated.


Most of ours quit.  Down to one person.


----------



## jenna (Oct 26, 2019)

Pricing team was eliminated


----------



## Wizard13 (Oct 26, 2019)

jenna said:


> Most of ours quit.  Down to one person.


 You can have a pog team   it just wont be labeled as such. We did something of that nature when good and gather was being set the same week as home. We had over 500 hours worth of pog for the month.


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Oct 26, 2019)

jenna said:


> *I* will be ok.  I just need the hours.
> 
> Rest of the store?  Probably not, but will muddle through.
> 
> ...


Flex worker here... I'm already exhausted and I'm about to lose it.  Softlines is a hot mess.  Boxes stacked 8ft high, 3 boxes deep.....the bottom, back boxes delivered 7 days ago.  I have to dig through this shit every freaking day.  Nothing is on the floor.   I have to check 3 different stock rooms with an RFID if not on the floor.  I have no energy left for my family when I get home.  And this is just the beginning..... I'm so worried about when it gets busier.


----------



## InboundGrunt (Oct 26, 2019)

KirbyKirbs said:


> Softlines is a hot mess.  Boxes stacked 8ft high, 3 boxes deep.....the bottom, back boxes delivered 7 days ago.


Same.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 26, 2019)

KirbyKirbs said:


> Flex worker here... I'm already exhausted and I'm about to lose it.  Softlines is a hot mess.  Boxes stacked 8ft high, 3 boxes deep.....the bottom, back boxes delivered 7 days ago.  I have to dig through this shit every freaking day.  Nothing is on the floor.   I have to check 3 different stock rooms with an RFID if not on the floor.  I have no energy left for my family when I get home.  And this is just the beginning..... I'm so worried about when it gets busier.



Ditto.. And they don't give a fuck.. Just don't INF it.. Style will help you find it." Style team, "We don't have time to help you or that isn't my area and so and so will be in three hours, you will have to wait until then."  Me? Smash INF button..


----------



## Aae19 (Oct 26, 2019)

Honestly modernization helped our store, some people were fired because it showed how much they were slacking and not doing their jobs, and alot of people quit because they didnt like the new way of things and/or because they knew they were about to be fired. It took alittle time for people adjust to the changes but they have and everything has run smoother and more efficiently.


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Oct 26, 2019)

Bosch said:


> Ditto.. And they don't give a fuck.. Just don't INF it.. Style will help you find it." Style team, "We don't have time to help you or that isn't my area and so and so will be in three hours, you will have to wait until then."  Me? Smash INF button..


My ETL actually made me dig some pants out of salvage the other day.   And they want me to pick 65 an hour.  WTF?!!!!   Lately, the bosses have been picking occasionally - I hope they see how miserable our job is.  I bet they just hit that INF without putting much effort because they're the boss.


----------



## Walmart (Oct 26, 2019)

Our store has actually improved for the most part. Although they need to bring back price change and signing (an actual position, not here's 10 hours, go use it) in some form, less hours I'm fine with, but not totally eliminated.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2019)

In bound and 4 to 6 food & beverage team members are all going overnight.

We are allowed to start at 10 pm or midnight or 4 am or 6 am. It starts November 10th thru the end of the year.  Only 1 other store in my district is allowed to go over nights.

Trying to get the FDC truck to come in 3 hours earlier at 4 am if that happens I’ll start at 4am.


----------



## jenna (Oct 26, 2019)

@qmosqueen - your store must be really busy.  No way we'd be allowed to go over night for inbound.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2019)

jenna said:


> @qmosqueen - your store must be really busy.  No way we'd be allowed to go over night for inbound.


265k for today Saturday October 26 that’s how busy we are. 
Weekdays around 150 to 180 k
Saturday & Sunday around 220 to 290 k


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 26, 2019)

We're doing OK. We have an ETL-GM who has been here for over a decade. She knows her shit. Our PP1 GMTL has worked at Target for over 25 years. Our PP2 GMTL has been here for 5 years. Our Style TL has also been here for a decade.

We're just lucky in that we have experienced leadership who know how to get things done. Modernization has been a struggle, but they've got it mostly working now. My INF% for OPU this week is under 2%. That doesn't happen without the rest of the store being in good shape. There's still a lot of work to do, but we've managed to find good DBOs for almost every area of the store. 

That said, I'm nervous as fuck for Q4. My fulfillment work center is a mess. I might be under 2% for the week, but the store as a whole is over 5%. How does that even fucking happen? I don't know.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 26, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> We're doing OK. We have an ETL-GM who has been here for over a decade. She knows her shit. Our PP1 GMTL has worked at Target for over 25 years. Our PP2 GMTL has been here for 5 years. Our Style TL has also been here for a decade.
> 
> We're just lucky in that we have experienced leadership who know how to get things done. Modernization has been a struggle, but they've got it mostly working now. My INF% for OPU this week is under 2%. That doesn't happen without the rest of the store being in good shape. There's still a lot of work to do, but we've managed to find good DBOs for almost every area of the store.
> 
> That said, I'm nervous as fuck for Q4. My fulfillment work center is a mess. I might be under 2% for the week, but the store as a whole is over 5%. How does that even fucking happen? I don't know.



I would kill for those numbers. %15 as a whole we jump for joy.. I think my personal best is hovering around %9.. It has dropped to that when we got the hour OPU times back. I can actually look for things now.. But even then that isn't a great number.


----------



## Logo (Oct 26, 2019)

We're doing pretty good but would love extra support in the backroom during 4th quarter. Maybe a seasonal person in charge of multiple fill groups who pulls all the one for ones.


----------



## Vince (Oct 26, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> The pog team is NOT eliminated.



It is at my store. Planograms are set by DBO’s or “department heads” or whoever randomly is assigned the task. We have pogs from September that we’re never set or set improperly. If you still have a POG team consider your store lucky. Question is just for how long.


----------



## INFThatShiz (Oct 26, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> We're doing OK. We have an ETL-GM who has been here for over a decade. She knows her shit. Our PP1 GMTL has worked at Target for over 25 years. Our PP2 GMTL has been here for 5 years. Our Style TL has also been here for a decade.
> 
> We're just lucky in that we have experienced leadership who know how to get things done. Modernization has been a struggle, but they've got it mostly working now. My INF% for OPU this week is under 2%. That doesn't happen without the rest of the store being in good shape. There's still a lot of work to do, but we've managed to find good DBOs for almost every area of the store.
> 
> That said, I'm nervous as fuck for Q4. My fulfillment work center is a mess. I might be under 2% for the week, but the store as a whole is over 5%. How does that even fucking happen? I don't know.


I remember the days when we had low INFs. But as it stands now we won’t be able to sustain them for long. Doubles will start soon, we’re missing leadership in our store, they’ve started threatening coachings and write ups for missed pick on times and high INFs...this Q4 is going to be interesting.


----------



## Vince (Oct 26, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> 265k for today Saturday October 26 that’s how busy we are.
> Weekdays around 150 to 180 k
> Saturday & Sunday around 220 to 290 k



We are very close to if not the same as those numbers and still didn’t get approved...


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 26, 2019)

jenna said:


> Pricing team was eliminated


Pricing needs to come back.


----------



## NKG (Oct 26, 2019)

Eh modernization works if leadership is dedicated. It killed fast fun and  friendly events. We don't have huddles anymore. Recognition isn't what it used to be. So going amazing I guess 🙄


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 26, 2019)

Vince said:


> It is at my store. Planograms are set by DBO’s or “department heads” or whoever randomly is assigned the task. We have pogs from September that we’re never set or set improperly. If you still have a POG team consider your store lucky. Question is just for how long.



It's not like stores with a pog team are faking it, it's in the org chart that pog team exists. The title exists: presentation expert. Somehow this became an ASANTS thing though. I feel for the stores without a pog team, it's got to be brutal. I'm the only "full time" pog person at my store, but I've got a handful of others who can jump in when necessary.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Oct 26, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Modernization has made our store better. We got rid of a lot of dead weight and as a result are more agile , informed, efficient and effective.
> I would like to personally thank the architect of modernization. Thank you.


If we got rid of the dead weight we'd have no employees.


----------



## PackAndCry (Oct 26, 2019)

SigningLady said:


> It's not like stores with a pog team are faking it, it's in the org chart that pog team exists. The title exists: presentation expert. Somehow this became an ASANTS thing though. I feel for the stores without a pog team, it's got to be brutal. I'm the only "full time" pog person at my store, but I've got a handful of others who can jump in when necessary.


We've killed and brought ours back multiple times now.  Now they schedule one of the three of them to push truck, and the other two set, and the DBO is supposed to help (during the 1-2 hours they get scheduled under Presentation), but they never end up doing more than the pull at most (which is rare, since our ETL has a tantrum if the POG fills drop into the auto so the DBO never ends up being able to go back and complete that second pull), but they're so slow and/or clueless at setting that it's faster for the POG TMs to try to set without having that albatross around their neck.  However, it means that we haven't been finishing sets, since we only end up with 100 hours max being scheduled under Presentation even though the sets have been way more.

It's also been noted that, since every other process has fallen behind, the POG TMs end up catching up everyone else's work (including their pricing, pushing stuff that should have been truck, backstocking the insane amount of flex/overpush), but the POG TMs get in trouble if hardlines has to do anything that should have been theirs.  I'm not sure how they're supposed to make their workcenter work when they have an ETL who wants to get rid of it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2019)

I want the backroom team back.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Oct 27, 2019)

Vince said:


> Well here we are folks. Those of you that were a pilot store last year know what a scrambled mess this idea is. Eliminating overnight and back room/POG teams has proven to fail ESPECIALLY during 4th quarter where the freight and pulls are unforgiving. Let’s share how everyone’s experiences are now that modernization is in full effect and let us document Cornell’s ignorance and eventual collapse of the company we use to love. (Feel free to post pictures, do calculations of sales loses and bring up any other flaws with this process) the other form was getting redundant. Let’s start fresh now that we are all apparently “on board”


 actually our store is doing fine with the changes over 1 year in now....we have no pog team, price change team or night time zoners and we still keep a clean floor, set our pogs, get clearance tagged and somehow even are able to put up price accuracy labels when we finally catch up with truck push...it takes longer than it did before but I see how having nearly 9 less people a day helps on payroll and makes the stock holders happy. I hate corporate bs cutting costs but I do see what they're shooting for....I feel its not fair but it's working at many stores...it may fail and it could be for so many reasons but execution is gonna be why in the end... not enough people want to even go through with it and the ones who do are met with a tide of backlash from their employees and even fellow management


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Oct 27, 2019)

NKG said:


> Eh modernization works if leadership is dedicated. It killed fast fun and  friendly events. We don't have huddles anymore. Recognition isn't what it used to be. So going amazing I guess 🙄


I do miss knowing theres a huddle coming up so I think of fun things to recognize people for before I head to one. Good times and all around one of the best wastes of time at work I've ever been part of in the 12 years I've been in the work force. I'd like to recognize Gabbie for stocking front end caps and dual locations. She could've backstocked it like Kyle but ya know...she's not lazy. And cue everyone laughing and poking fun at each other. Good times. 


And yes names were changed to protect the ignorant...I mean innocent...I mean idiot...wait what.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 27, 2019)

OldSchoolVet said:


> If we got rid of the dead weight we'd have no employees.


excuses🙄


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Oct 27, 2019)

Planosss said:


> excuses🙄


agreed! --and honestly thats throwing shade on every co worker you have that actually does work when you call the whole company dead weight in a broad stroke....the only dead weight are the ones who are told they dont have to be end to end (I know, old term) because they are older or more heavyset...and that's discrimination to me because I'm in my 30s and have a slimmer body so I get to do more than others...when we all had to agree to the same standards in the hiring process and I am not new to Target this has been going on for years...the only dead weight are people who literally do not do all the tasks that they are expected to leading to leadership having other people cut time out of their own workload to help the dead weight...99% of people I work with give it their all to be a "Dedicated Business Owner" and the 1% have no guilt or shame for not owning their own freight fully. This is their way of keeping food stamps and not having to work full time. And yeah I'm a tiny bit bitter.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Oct 27, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I want the backroom team back.


See there are some specialty teams I really want back...
Instocks,
Pricing/presentation (we have a Plano team but I miss the combo)
And back room.
I especially miss backroom with all the transitions going on.  We (Plano) tie and drop our POGs.  But if we don't run back and pull the pog before we set, it drops into the caf.  Absolutely no reason to for that mess.  I have spent the last week wishing for a BR team to pull POGs and butting heads with my ETL over a stupid glitch.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 27, 2019)

It’s working great in my store, but change only works with good in store leadership.


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 27, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> We've killed and brought ours back multiple times now.  Now they schedule one of the three of them to push truck, and the other two set, and the DBO is supposed to help (during the 1-2 hours they get scheduled under Presentation), but they never end up doing more than the pull at most (which is rare, since our ETL has a tantrum if the POG fills drop into the auto so the DBO never ends up being able to go back and complete that second pull), but they're so slow and/or clueless at setting that it's faster for the POG TMs to try to set without having that albatross around their neck.  However, it means that we haven't been finishing sets, since we only end up with 100 hours max being scheduled under Presentation even though the sets have been way more.
> 
> It's also been noted that, since every other process has fallen behind, the POG TMs end up catching up everyone else's work (including their pricing, pushing stuff that should have been truck, backstocking the insane amount of flex/overpush), but the POG TMs get in trouble if hardlines has to do anything that should have been theirs.  I'm not sure how they're supposed to make their workcenter work when they have an ETL who wants to get rid of it.



1-2 hours in pog is worthless. You can't do anything other than pull really. And, yes, pog is definitely pulling the weight of areas not getting done. Can't tell you how often I jump into price change just so that it gets marked and sells. Not getting that done directly affects how well I can execute setting that area later.



Backtohardlines said:


> See there are some specialty teams I really want back...
> Instocks,
> Pricing/presentation (we have a Plano team but I miss the combo)
> And back room.
> I especially miss backroom with all the transitions going on.  We (Plano) tie and drop our POGs.  But if we don't run back and pull the pog before we set, it drops into the caf.  Absolutely no reason to for that mess.  I have spent the last week wishing for a BR team to pull POGs and butting heads with my ETL over a stupid glitch.



I never worry about getting pog batches pulled quickly, I focus on getting everything set first. If that means it all falls into the 1for1 to be pulled, so be it. The dbo for that area can give me hand in filling back since I am helping them get their area reset. I do give them all a heads up when their batches will be larger and give them the option to set aside anything for what I am setting which I will work out once it's set. We have a lot of new DBOs that are learning pog now so they will be more useful to the process soon.


----------



## Vince (Oct 27, 2019)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> actually our store is doing fine with the changes over 1 year in now....we have no pog team, price change team or night time zoners and we still keep a clean floor, set our pogs, get clearance tagged and somehow even are able to put up price accuracy labels when we finally catch up with truck push...it takes longer than it did before but I see how having nearly 9 less people a day helps on payroll and makes the stock holders happy. I hate corporate bs cutting costs but I do see what they're shooting for....I feel its not fair but it's working at many stores...it may fail and it could be for so many reasons but execution is gonna be why in the end... not enough people want to even go through with it and the ones who do are met with a tide of backlash from their employees and even fellow management





EchoFoxtrot said:


> and somehow even are able to put up price accuracy labels when we finally catch up with truck push...



That says it all. Pricing and POG should not be a 2nd priority and we should never have to “catch up” with the truck. It should be pushed and guest ready when the doors open. With ultra high volume stores such as mine and many we are always behind. And the true storm has not even begun.


----------



## FriedTL (Oct 27, 2019)

"As long as there are no callouts, we can manage"

At least that is what I say to the SD when she asks what my expectations are.


----------



## PackAndCry (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm loving when revisions don't get done, since every other process falls apart when the old ties drop.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 27, 2019)

Vince said:


> It is at my store. Planograms are set by DBO’s or “department heads” or whoever randomly is assigned the task. We have pogs from September that we’re never set or set improperly. If you still have a POG team consider your store lucky. Question is just for how long.


that's your SDs decision. Once hq determined that pog was needed, your SD should have at least formed a 2 person team.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 27, 2019)

NKG said:


> Eh modernization works if leadership is dedicated. It killed fast fun and  friendly events. We don't have huddles anymore. Recognition isn't what it used to be. So going amazing I guess 🙄


I love not having huddles. Their only purpose in my store was a group project.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Oct 27, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I love not having huddles. Their only purpose in my store was a group project.


almost every huddle in my store that involved a project was folding softlines (even though none of us could fold clothes to save our lives and we were all hardlines) or domestics push which was a joke because none of us folded towels properly so if one came unfolded it was a hot mess by the time it was stocked...the only thing we ever were useful for as a truck hardlines team was helping zone shoes because we understand planos and can easily replace boxes and tags with our knowledge of how merch needs to be in hardlines. It's basically identical to the soccer shoes in sporting goods. Not hard to figure out.


----------



## OK Then (Oct 27, 2019)

I want to say it could work, but it won’t work unless adequate hours are given and leadership is supportive. It’s hard to be motivated when a TL is barking at you over the walkie every hour about how you are doing at the job you are better at than they are.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 27, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I love not having huddles. Their only purpose in my store was a group project.





EchoFoxtrot said:


> almost every huddle in my store that involved a project was folding softlines (even though none of us could fold clothes to save our lives and we were all hardlines) or domestics push which was a joke because none of us folded towels properly so if one came unfolded it was a hot mess by the time it was stocked...the only thing we ever were useful for as a truck hardlines team was helping zone shoes because we understand planos and can easily replace boxes and tags with our knowledge of how merch needs to be in hardlines. It's basically identical to the soccer shoes in sporting goods. Not hard to figure out.


I don't miss huddles either, and yes many of them were to push reshop in certain departments, usually seasonal or market. And we NEVER had a huddle in Softlines! No one helps us. Guest Services does not hang our reshop or even attach tickets, even though I've given them at least two ticket guns. GM is supposed to own Baby Hardlines, but whenever someone needs help they call us, as well as call us to get reshop, which I promptly roll over and stage in O block and I don't give a crap what happens to it after that.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Oct 27, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> that's your SDs decision. Once hq determined that pog was needed, your SD should have at least formed a 2 person team.


We don't have a pog team.  Every dbo is on their own.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 27, 2019)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> actually our store is doing fine with the changes over 1 year in now....we have no pog team, price change team or night time zoners and we still keep a clean floor, set our pogs, get clearance tagged and somehow even are able to put up price accuracy labels when we finally catch up with truck push...it takes longer than it did before but I see how having nearly 9 less people a day helps on payroll and makes the stock holders happy. I hate corporate bs cutting costs but I do see what they're shooting for....I feel its not fair but it's working at many stores...it may fail and it could be for so many reasons but execution is gonna be why in the end... not enough people want to even go through with it and the ones who do are met with a tide of backlash from their employees and even fellow management


We've seen improvements in zoning and maintaining the floor during the day but no way could we function without night time zoners. There is still too much chatting going on between Style TMs and too much slacking. I am excited about "owning" my area but I haven't been able to do everything I want to do yet because of time contraints and other TMs not quite pulling their weight.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 27, 2019)

Bosch said:


> I would kill for those numbers. %15 as a whole we jump for joy.. I think my personal best is hovering around %9.. It has dropped to that when we got the hour OPU times back. I can actually look for things now.. But even then that isn't a great number.



Wow. I'm surprised your DTL isn't in the store every day breathing down leaderships' necks. My store's overall numbers went red during BTS and that got us an extremely unpleasant completely surprise visit from the DTL and all the BPs. I can't imagine how bad it would be if we were always red. I do feel for you because it has to suck to not be able to find that much and there's nothing you can do about it. I get pissy if I have a random day over 4%. I can't imagine how frustrated you must get.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## happygoth (Oct 27, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


>


In a nutshell!


----------



## FredPanda3 (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm wondering how it's gonna go without a BR team at all, last Q4 we still had one....


----------



## Aredhel (Oct 27, 2019)

Some sort of store will be left after 4q Modernization. Whether it is a store anyone wants to work at is another matter.


----------



## InboundGrunt (Oct 27, 2019)

Some questions for those that feel modernization is working for your store.

Are trucks completed everyday? Which areas lag behind? (this includes flats of repacks for HBA, Domestics, Stationary, etc.)
Does_ every_ department of your store have a DBO? Does your store have TMs to fill in on the DBO's days off?
What is the status of your old POG team? Essentially, who did your Halloween set and who is going to do your Christmas?
How involved are your GM-TLs and ETL in DBO functions i.e. pulls, freight, price change etc.? (Hint: they're supposed to be "hands off")
What is the current status of your backroom?  From 10 (perfect!) to a 0 (completely _fucked_)
Are the ETLs generally working as a unit? Or are the different departments more competitive and adversarial?

*EXTRA BONUS:*  Are you at a high volume store?


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 27, 2019)

Our backroom looks like utter shit.

Christmas thing dropped today, only guess what? Most of what's in it is still in the back, untied. We have pallets, flats, and STACKS of repacks full of christmas shit that can't be bought.

I'm sure this will look great on the store's metrics


----------



## Aae19 (Oct 27, 2019)

InboundGrunt said:


> Some questions for those that feel modernization is working for your store.
> 
> Are trucks completed everyday? Which areas lag behind? (this includes flats of repacks for HBA, Domestics, Stationary, etc.)
> Does_ every_ department of your store have a DBO? Does your store have TMs to fill in on the DBO's days off?
> ...



1. Our trucks are finished 99% of the time, the only time they dont get completely pushed is when multiple people call in and we have a big truck.
2. I am pretty sure kitchen is the only area without a DBO at my store. We have non dbo team members come in on non truck days to zone/1 for 1's and if there is by chance rollover truck they will work that.
3. We have a 4 tm POG team who has been doing POG for seasonal and for areas where the DBO's aren't comfortable with that sort of stuff.
4. They check in to see certain team members status' and make sure they are on schedule that's about it.
5. The back room as of late has been stressing me out simply because certain people dont backstock things and leave them for others to so it so its carts full of product some days. So based on that I would say we are at a 7. With the holidays coming up I know it will get worse without a backroom team.
6. All leadership team works together well. Which surprises me.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 27, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Wow. I'm surprised your DTL isn't in the store every day breathing down leaderships' necks. My store's overall numbers went red during BTS and that got us an extremely unpleasant completely surprise visit from the DTL and all the BPs. I can't imagine how bad it would be if we were always red. I do feel for you because it has to suck to not be able to find that much and there's nothing you can do about it. I get pissy if I have a random day over 4%. I can't imagine how frustrated you must get.



I know right. It might be why our STL was invited to leave. The DTL knows what a shit show this place is. And knows we are doing our best, cause I have taken her ear off about it. Called the hotline over safety issues that made picking an impossible task, issues with leadership intentionally pulling our people to do other tasks and not letting the SFS/OPU workload actually be worked. We can only do what we can. When your counts are totally fucked you can't produce items out of thin air.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 27, 2019)

InboundGrunt said:


> Some questions for those that feel modernization is working for your store.
> 
> Are trucks completed everyday? Which areas lag behind? (this includes flats of repacks for HBA, Domestics, Stationary, etc.)
> Does_ every_ department of your store have a DBO? Does your store have TMs to fill in on the DBO's days off?
> ...



1.  Our trucks are completed daily.  We might be behind a pallet in the coolers or freezer depending on what time those trucks arrive.  Maybe a few zs of style if it was huge and didn’t get sorted timely.

2.  We have dbos everywhere.  We have fillers.  Might not have enough come fourth quarter depending on sfs needs.  I feel pretty good.  Our dbos can work in any area of the store effectively, for the most part, and are well trained.

3.  Old pog team is dbos for other areas, but they have solid backups.  So if we need them for a big set, we just plug in the backups.  Had six, down to four, but we have good tms that can set.

4.  Leads are involved but not critical.  We help, we don’t do.  So I might pull but I don’t often push the pulls, and I won’t touch trucks unless I have call outs.  Same with my peers.  I try to help everyone a little vs taking over their whole job.  So a hour on price change, fill milk, pull a big pull, get milk for Starbucks.

5.  I would say our back room is a solid 7.  Have some work to do, but it’ll get us through.

6.  Imo the whole team works together well, though we have one ETL that needs to go.  Though isn’t entirely useless but needs more direction and isn’t getting it, so either needs to get a clue or get out.


----------



## rog the dog (Oct 27, 2019)

InboundGrunt said:


> Some questions for those that feel modernization is working for your store.
> 
> Are trucks completed everyday? Which areas lag behind? (this includes flats of repacks for HBA, Domestics, Stationary, etc.)
> Does_ every_ department of your store have a DBO? Does your store have TMs to fill in on the DBO's days off?
> ...


Trucks are generally completed every day. When there is roll over it's usually chems, or Infant repacks.

Every department in my store has a DBO, some have coverage every day, some don't. This is only because recently my store is having an issue with call offs.

We only "got rid of" our Presentation team for like three weeks, then they were allowed to call themselves Presentation again. There's a core that pretty much do all of the Transitions for the store, with the help from the DBO(s) of the area they are transitioning.

Aside from one or two DBOs who haven't gotten with the program and are on their way out, Leadership are hands off unless they need you to do a specific project. It's really easy to see who hasn't pulled their 1 for 1 so our stores way ahead in that department. They never touch freight unless disaster strikes obviously. (Mass attendance issues, etc.)

I would say when I left for the weekend our backroom was a solid 8. One area of the backroom is a bit of a mess and alone knocks it down two points.

I would say they work as a team when they need to, but there is less of a one team one dream attitude than before.


----------



## PackAndCry (Oct 28, 2019)

rog the dog said:


> We only "got rid of" our Presentation team for like three weeks, then they were allowed to call themselves Presentation again. There's a core that pretty much do all of the Transitions for the store, with the help from the DBO(s) of the area they are transitioning.


How does this mythical "help" for Plano from the DBOs work?  Ours are always busy with their truck for their entire shift, and aren't there on the non-truck days (and Plano is only there on 1 of our 2 non truck days since they don't work weekends).  So now Plano is always running behind.  Oops!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 28, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> How does this mythical "help" for Plano from the DBOs work?  Ours are always busy with their truck for their entire shift, and aren't there on the non-truck days (and Plano is only there on 1 of our 2 non truck days since they don't work weekends).  So now Plano is always running behind.  Oops!


Our Plano works sundays but not saturdays. Our dbos are scheduled under pog at least once during the week of a set in their area. They spend this day planning what to do with all the clearance coming out of the aisles. They don’t actually help set much. 
throughout the rest of their week our pulls drop in their manuals. They pull and we push.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 28, 2019)

Hell to the NO I’m not gonna be a trainer / mentor for the newbies and show them workday and their learning plan. 
I am a DBO and only make 13/ hr for all the shit you ask of me I’m not doing this. I’m not gonna train someone who will only work 4 or 7 days.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 29, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Hell to the NO I’m not gonna be a trainer / mentor for the newbies and show them workday and their learning plan.
> I am a DBO and only make 13/ hr for all the shit you ask of me I’m not doing this. I’m not gonna train someone who will only work 4 or 7 days.



I know with the old system you could plop a seasonal in to the jobs that didn't take much to teach, reshop, push things that take time but are really needed to keep the store neat and product flowing. Now, they want people doing it all and that just isn't feasible.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 29, 2019)

Bosch said:


> I know with the old system you could plop a seasonal in to the jobs that didn't take much to teach, reshop, push things that take time but are really needed to keep the store neat and product flowing. Now, they want people doing it all and that just isn't feasible.



No kidding. They seem to want people to learn quicker than is reasonable. And what if they're a little bit slow, like me? They probably won't last. I've only lasted just from being here 4-5 years and learning most shit by osmosis practice.


----------



## Zibby4 (Oct 30, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Hell to the NO I’m not gonna be a trainer / mentor for the newbies and show them workday and their learning plan.
> I am a DBO and only make 13/ hr for all the shit you ask of me I’m not doing this. I’m not gonna train someone who will only work 4 or 7 days


----------



## Zibby4 (Oct 30, 2019)

They don’t ask you if you would train someone, they tell you that you are one. We also had to read and/or take a little training session so will know what kinds of questions or statements to make to the trainee. It’s hard to get anything done when you are training. Also, in Style, the trainee shadows each DBO to learn that area.
Many of our trainees have quit due to being overwhelmed by the modernization process we have to follow every time we work.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 30, 2019)

I avoid this by being slow and doing well at tasks that involve me being alone. They don't ask me to train shit.


----------



## OrderSickUp (Oct 31, 2019)

Zibby4 said:


> They don’t ask you if you would train someone, they tell you that you are one. We also had to read and/or take a little training session so will know what kinds of questions or statements to make to the trainee. It’s hard to get anything done when you are training. Also, in Style, the trainee shadows each DBO to learn that area.
> Many of our trainees have quit due to being overwhelmed by the modernization process we have to follow every time we work.



Same experience. I LOVE coming to work in the morning and am told "Orders are high, but you'll be fine, you have help!" and said "help" is a first-day trainee who I have to show EVERYTHING to, and the other is someone I trained and this is their first shift not as a trainee, so still needing help. Nope, that's not help, that's a hindrance that will cut my productivity in half. I'm getting OK with training people, but since I'm otherwise the only veteran TM scheduled (there's only three non-seasonals in SFS and the other two have limited availability), I'm more or less the only person who right now has a chance at keeping our metrics green, but I can't do that when it's taking me three hours to pick a batch because I have a trainee and I'm the OPU picker, too.


----------



## Aredhel (Oct 31, 2019)

It’s been said before and probably better but it would be wonderful if the people who invent these “new and improved processes “ had some idea what is entailed in each set of tasks and what the store environment is actually like. It’s also be said that Corporate peruses this site. If so they could probably learn a lot if they understood and empathized. 
I won’t hold my breath.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 31, 2019)

OrderSickUp said:


> Same experience. I LOVE coming to work in the morning and am told "Orders are high, but you'll be fine, you have help!" and said "help" is a first-day trainee who I have to show EVERYTHING to, and the other is someone I trained and this is their first shift not as a trainee, so still needing help. Nope, that's not help, that's a hindrance that will cut my productivity in half. I'm getting OK with training people, but since I'm otherwise the only veteran TM scheduled (there's only three non-seasonals in SFS and the other two have limited availability), I'm more or less the only person who right now has a chance at keeping our metrics green, but I can't do that when it's taking me three hours to pick a batch because I have a trainee and I'm the OPU picker, too.



Sounds like my last Thanksgiving day. 800 SFS orders not counting OPU orders which were over 200 for black Friday. But it's just you and a brand spankin' newbie. Don't fall behind or we will get shut off and we will CCA you for it. I told the STL to shove it and write me up for that.


----------



## MajorChomp (Nov 1, 2019)

InboundGrunt said:


> Some questions for those that feel modernization is working for your store.
> 
> Are trucks completed everyday? Which areas lag behind? (this includes flats of repacks for HBA, Domestics, Stationary, etc.)
> Does_ every_ department of your store have a DBO? Does your store have TMs to fill in on the DBO's days off?
> ...





Are trucks completed everyday? Which areas lag behind? (this includes flats of repacks for HBA, Domestics, Stationary, etc.)
*(Answer) GM and Style 100% every day. Grocery was lagging under previous leadership but with our new one food is becoming 100% as of recently.*
Does_ every_ department of your store have a DBO? Does your store have TMs to fill in on the DBO's days off?
*(Answer) Yes*
What is the status of your old POG team?
*(Answer) Still exist, was never dismantled. They are now presentation experts? Confused why everyone said they lose POG but it’s in the literal template for modernization charts*
Essentially, who did your Halloween set and who is going to do your Christmas?
*(Answer) presentation already started 1/4 of Christmas, GMTL that used to run POG before we were modernized oversee it from a leadership standpoint and placed right people in to support when necessary. This is also in the modernization charts to have one of the GMTL to be responsible for big transitions *
How involved are your GM-TLs and ETL in DBO functions i.e. pulls, freight, price change etc.? (Hint: they're supposed to be "hands off")
*(Answer) one of them is 90% hands off from what I observe the others are hands on. I’m completely hands on in more so giving support where it’s needed and keeping a plan in motion for a week or two worth and act accordingly.*
What is the current status of your backroom?  From 10 (perfect!) to a 0 (completely _fucked_)
*(Answer) some days were rough that I recall but for the most part it’s pretty decent, not a 10. Our BRLA for the store is green. But there’s no random heap of vehicles of push lined up if you’re asking, we are clean on freight. I’d say an 8.*
Are the ETLs generally working as a unit? Or are the different departments more competitive and adversarial?
*(Answer) ETLs always seemed to be cohesive from my perspective, but I’m not an ETL so I could be wrong but from what I can observe they all seem to be always communicating and supporting when needed to an extent.*

now I am not saying our store is perfect because it is a complete far cry from that. I am not a poster boy for modernization because what’s actually working is better payroll allocation. So yea it can work, If you’re getting the payroll and the RIGHT PEOPLE in the right areas. Let’s face it, some people aren’t cut out for certain departments, first thing we did is moved people around to right sections. There are still some areas that are spotty due to leadership not holding their team accountable.

the main ingredient would probably be leadership first. So it starts with leadership, a good DBO then payroll. No point asking to fix payroll if you don’t honestly have an A team. You could get all the payroll you want but if John rather sits and chat with Rebecca instead of doing his job and TL Brad doesn’t hold John accountable then it is all moot.
Fix your leadership, your DBOs then you can discuss payroll if all those are addressed.

oh By sales I am not sure we’re considered high volume by corporate standards? I know we’re a super target and we do get really really busy every day but we only have 3 GMTL and I recall the chart that said the standard volume gets 3 and high volume gets 4 and 4 we do not have lol. Which is weird because I think we missed the mark by not much in sales to be classified high volume, oh well.


Personally, I still think Pricing should exist. They shouldn’t have abandoned that role. Keep that team, it makes sense and every day there are price changes so I don’t see the point of dismantling it.


----------



## workinghard (Nov 1, 2019)

I'd just like to go to my department and find that the closing TM zoned it that night. That would be nice, otherwise I'm spending the first hour and a half or more, zoning before I start One for One, and then freight that overnight used to push out but now we do, and then go backs. Basically we're now doing the job that other people used to be hired to do, so 3 times the work, for same salary.


----------



## balthrop (Nov 1, 2019)

workinghard said:


> 3 times the work, for same salary.



that would be wage.  as we are wage slaves, peons, underlings, serfs and the like…


----------



## Vince (Nov 1, 2019)

We are now at the point of no return. Cannot move in the back room. 1 person (Me) in toys with over 20 pallets backed up. No more vehicles or pallets left and two trucks to unload everyday. No more space for backstock, no room on the steel, no time for anything...De ja vu


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 1, 2019)

Vince said:


> We are now at the point of no return. Cannot move in the back room. 1 person (Me) in toys with over 20 pallets backed up. No more vehicles or pallets left and two trucks to unload everyday. No more space for backstock, no room on the steel, no time for anything...De ja vu



Keep us updated...I just know someone is going to get hurt in there.


----------



## Vince (Nov 1, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Keep us updated...I just know someone is going to get hurt in there.



Will do. It’s so frustrating. I’ve only been saying all year we have to be overnight by late October to catch this before it’s too late and here we are...


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 2, 2019)

Vince said:


> Will do. It’s so frustrating. I’ve only been saying all year we have to be overnight by late October to catch this before it’s too late and here we are...



Sounds like some ETLs need to get off their asses and help

ETA: Somebody's going to get fired, too. DSDs or whatever the acronym is now would blow their tops.


----------



## jenna (Nov 2, 2019)

20 pallets of toys? 

@Vince


----------



## BackroomOG14 (Nov 2, 2019)

InboundGrunt said:


> Some questions for those that feel modernization is working for your store.
> 
> Are trucks completed everyday? Which areas lag behind? (this includes flats of repacks for HBA, Domestics, Stationary, etc.)
> Does_ every_ department of your store have a DBO? Does your store have TMs to fill in on the DBO's days off?
> ...



1. Yes, on rare occasion there may be some area that isnt 100%
2. Yes
3. "Old pog" are "presentation experts", so yes pog still exist, but mainly for major transitions.
4. We follow up to make sure they know the plan. most DBOs drop their own 1for1s etc
5. Our backroom is pretty clean and empty as far as GM and Food. Style on the other hand is a work in progress.
6. Yes
7. Yea i guess? were around 60 million a year.

The people who complain about modernization not working dont have a solid structure in place in their stores.

*Also one of the biggest things that helped us was having the "mini flow team" now. We have 5-6 people who unload and then help push areas that are heavy in freight, typically priority 1 areas etc. All stores should have this


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 2, 2019)

BackroomOG14 said:


> *Also one of the biggest things that helped us was having the "mini flow team" now. We have 5-6 people who unload and then help push areas that are heavy in freight, typically priority 1 areas etc. All stores should have this



Pardon me for saying so but I recall hearing that this isn't allowed in "proper" modernization. I guess you're a bigger store and allowed to break the rules though?


----------



## fun at target (Nov 2, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Pardon me for saying so but I recall hearing that this isn't allowed in "proper" modernization. I guess you're a bigger store and allowed to break the rules though?



My store is similar were inbound team is 6tms and there goal is to finish unloading the truck in under 2hrs and then they bowl and push whatever area is the heaviest that day. We also have a fulltime tm thats owns receiving/backroom with the receiver and there job is to make sure everything is clean and organized and they also do the backroom audits,bales and they help receive vendors . In addition if theres any DBO callouts then they cover there area for the day


----------



## Bosch (Nov 2, 2019)

Vince said:


> Will do. It’s so frustrating. I’ve only been saying all year we have to be overnight by late October to catch this before it’s too late and here we are...



Same. I have been asking since September to let me know when you know what we are going to do for Black Friday so I can order supplies and yet my ETL says she knows nothing. STL not pleased when I did the hand off today. Cause under no circumstance can we run out of supplies but I don't know what shit show to prepare for. She told me go make an order "NOW". Stay late and write one for heavy orders, not crazy but really heavy.. So I ordered a pallet of everything and doubled up of most other things.


----------



## Elohseeyou (Nov 3, 2019)

I’m going to add this one too:  if modernization is working great for your store, are you locationed in an area with a cheap standard of living/or socioeconomic area that avails itself to $13 part-time work w/ open availability needed?  Forget the leaders, who are your dbos?

I don’t know how everyone else’s hiring is looking right now, but it seems like lot of people lately have been thumbing their nose at $13 an hour, once they realize how much work they are expected to do, and the fact it’s not a guaranteed set of hours.

Good help is 85% of this process working correctly, especially since there’s not a whole lot a room for error now.  I suspect some of the stores that struggle the most with this process are located in areas where the right help needed to run it properly can’t be bought for what is being offered right now.


----------



## Logo (Nov 3, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I want the backroom team back.


Especially during Q4!


----------



## Cee Low (Nov 3, 2019)

BackroomOG14 said:


> 1. Yes, on rare occasion there may be some area that isnt 100%
> 2. Yes
> 3. "Old pog" are "presentation experts", so yes pog still exist, but mainly for major transitions.
> 4. We follow up to make sure they know the plan. most DBOs drop their own 1for1s etc
> ...



I don't see how your store can criticize people complaining about modernization when "mini flow team" and presentation experts are the furthest things from modernization.


----------



## BackroomOG14 (Nov 3, 2019)

Cee Low said:


> I don't see how your store can criticize people complaining about modernization when "mini flow team" and presentation experts are the furthest things from modernization.


Our region made these changes because they were seeing the problems that were happening. It was not realistic to have 1 person be able to zone/pulls/truck/workload/pricing etc in one shift. Instead, you give a team to help support areas that need it. The stores that havent made this switch yet, will.

My team pushes about 75-80% of the GM truck every day. We average about 2k per truck for reference.


----------



## Cee Low (Nov 3, 2019)

BackroomOG14 said:


> Our region made these changes because they were seeing the problems that were happening. It was not realistic to have 1 person be able to zone/pulls/truck/workload/pricing etc in one shift. Instead, you give a team to help support areas that need it. The stores that havent made this switch yet, will.



I agree, however, we had all of this before modernization. This is not modernization.


----------



## BackroomOG14 (Nov 3, 2019)

Cee Low said:


> I agree, however we had all of this before modernization. This is not modernization.


We were "modernized" this time last year and it did not go great. Most of the problem was that we didnt have the right people in the right places and our previous SD was in over his head (hes since been replaced by an allstar). We would roll trucks everyday, pricing was probably 2 weeks behind, workload would be tied off.. you get the point. Since we made the changes we were told to make by our group, weve been back on track and very rarely roll any truck, all workload is ahead, our backroom is almost empty, and the store looks great. So by target standards we are modernized and have a solid core of DBO's.


----------



## Cee Low (Nov 3, 2019)

BackroomOG14 said:


> We were "modernized" this time last year and it did not go great. Most of the problem was that we didnt have the right people in the right places and our previous SD was in over his head (hes since been replaced by an allstar). We would roll trucks everyday, pricing was probably 2 weeks behind, workload would be tied off.. you get the point. Since we made the changes we were told to make by our group, weve been back on track and very rarely roll any truck, all workload is ahead, our backroom is almost empty, and the store looks great. So by target standards we are modernized and have a solid core of DBO's.



I agree, efficient DBOs with a flow team backbone would be key. It would require most higher ups admitting the original concept of modernization is a failure. We still pretend like its working here.


----------



## BackroomOG14 (Nov 3, 2019)

Cee Low said:


> I agree, efficient DBOs with a flow team backbone would be key. It would require most higher ups admitting the original concept of modernization is a failure. We still pretend like its working here.


Yeah, unfortunately it takes being a bad store for them to realize it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 4, 2019)

It always seem the people talking about how great their store is doing in the modernization era will a few posts later admit that they are not following every modernization rule and have altered what they found unworkable.  C'mon, say up front if you aren't following modernization in every way.

Kinda hard to talk up how great your from-scratch turkey meal is when you follow the same recipe book that is burning everyone else's dinner, and then admit that you substituted out the from-scratch stuffing and rolls because the recipe book got those all wrong and you are improvising to make it edible.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 5, 2019)

BackroomOG14 said:


> Our region made these changes because they were seeing the problems that were happening. It was not realistic to have 1 person be able to zone/pulls/truck/workload/pricing etc in one shift. Instead, you give a team to help support areas that need it. The stores that havent made this switch yet, will.
> 
> My team pushes about 75-80% of the GM truck every day. We average about 2k per truck for reference.


Sounds like you don’t know WTF you are talking about, but carry on.


----------

